# The power of CO2!



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

About 5 weeks ago, I started injecting CO2 into my 20 gallon community tank, using a DIY recipe. Here, you can see the difference since:

BEFORE:









AFTER:









The H. Polysperma, added later, grew at least 3 inches. The tape grass ran wild, and I've since trimmed the hornwort back twice already!

I have to say, if you have a planted tank, you'll be amazed at the difference a simple DIY CO2 can make! So if you still had any doubts, you now have the proof before your eyes!


----------



## Juiceworld (Dec 13, 2010)

I had to take all the hornwort out of my tank after adding CO2. Stuff ran wild! I put it in my daughters tank (my second tank tee hee as she's 6 y/o) w/o CO2 and its doing just fine in there.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

i love the backgrounds


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> i love the backgrounds


lol, that's my wife's work


----------

